# Got some Signs Need Help with What this one is



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

This came from a garage sale and i was wondering What it was used for? I think it want into coach windows to identify the Train at platforms and other places. any ideas? the bottom left says "Trademark License , Southern Pacific Transportation Company, united states patent and trademark office. 804.043& 1.218.634


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Could it be the skin for a drumhead?

Drumheads are removable signs that were placed at the end of a passenger train, with the name of the railroad and line to identify it to passengers. The signs are translucent and were lit from behind with a lightbox. They were typically mounted at the back of an observation car.:stroke:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

So all can know the history,
here is Wiki's article on the train OVERLAND LIMITED:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overland_Limited

Don


----------

